# Yess, I love MOPAR police cars



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Complaining or bragging?
heh! That is a spectacular grouping! I like them too!:thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I never dawmed on me that MP stood for MOPAR Police. LoL

Nice collection!!!


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm in the process of making an Auto World HO 2008 Charger SRT8 Police Car. The baddest cop car yet. I have it painted black & white...just waiting for the decals to arrive. Should be sweeeet.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

jeremy1082 said:


> I'm in the process of making an Auto World HO 2008 Charger SRT8 Police Car. The baddest cop car yet. I have it painted black & white...just waiting for the decals to arrive. Should be sweeeet.


sounds sweet, but just so you know AW has a mockup for a charger cop car already. Grille guard and all.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> sounds sweet, but just so you know AW has a mockup for a charger cop car already. Grille guard and all.


I have seen that mock up, but I wanted one now and with the "Hemi" and "SRT8" decals still on it. I took the grill guard and roof lights off a Crown Victoria cop car. They seemed to suit a modern car better. I have also seen a 1/18 scale die cast version. Now I have one patrolling the track.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great collection satellite. Too bad TYCO didn't do a version without the blower and block coming throught the hood as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

